
Seabirds that eat just a little plastic have major health problems - josephinestone
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/environment/2019/08/seabirds-eat-plastic-major-health-effects/
======
Railsify
I could have told you that without a study, this was wasted money.

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

